# color time



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 4, 2018)

The bed bugs don't have a chance.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 4, 2018)

*colors continue*

Crisp and bright


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 4, 2018)

Those are some great colored bottles. I especially like the blue umbrella ink.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 4, 2018)

I love it.  Can anybody play?


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 5, 2018)

Play ahead, forums are for everyone. And I'll be glad to see other stuff.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 5, 2018)

*closeups are good*

Okay, which is your good side?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 5, 2018)

Found this one in a river:


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 5, 2018)

Wowiee, that's a screamer


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 8, 2018)

*McLeans Volcanic Oil Liniment*

This one had the original contents and seal, but no label.  The content was very dark, so much so that the glass color couldn't be seen. The cork was leaky, so out the contents came.  I was delighted that the green emerged.  The glass is paper thin, so that the pigment isn't as dark as it would be on thicker glass.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 8, 2018)

Beautiful example of a great mold.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 9, 2018)

*Three T & M  (Taylor and Moore)*

The three pomade bottles  are, green, standard aqua, and a light powder blue


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 9, 2018)

I dug one of the standard aqua pontiled T&M bottles in a trash pit in Galveston, Texas.  Never knew they came in different shades-love this!


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 9, 2018)

*Another Mortimore*

This one matches the other Mortimore for top shelfishness.  I'm still trying for photo techniques that don't suck so much.  This represents a new method, where the glass isn't washed out, but detail comes up.  It's a work in progress.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 9, 2018)

Natural sunlight above you works best. I try to have soft light on the front when doing indoor photos. A solid black background works great.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks, I'm happy to try that


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 10, 2018)

*Sunlight from the front*

Yep front sun light helped a lot.  Took some experimenting with angles to lose the wash out.  But here it is again.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 12, 2018)

*Well, This is a fine pickle we've gotten ourselves into,,*

This pontil was never in the ground.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 12, 2018)

Here's another:


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 12, 2018)

I love glass bottles  that are full of tiny bubbles.  I think Don Ho sang about such glass.  Love the great mouth too.  (on the jar,, not Don Ho)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2018)

LOL to Shorthandleshovel.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 22, 2018)

*Norwood's*

The Norwood's Tinct. V. Viride is a strange example to be in the color section.  The glass is clear flint, which in itself is an unusual thing for this time period. But in the clear flint is a definite pink blush.  The base photo shows the pink tine the best.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 22, 2018)

One of my favorites:


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Oct 22, 2018)

Wow, with that color, do you think it was gold they used as the coloring agent?


----------

